
Life Inside a Secret Chinese Bitcoin Mine (9 Min Video) - ogdoad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8kua5B5K3I
======
ogdoad
Setups like this completely invalidate any individual effort.

~~~
mkempe
Why completely? is there room for marginal profits at the individual level?

